# Brushing tails



## Bentleysmom

When I brush their tails they are laying on the floor on their side. Then I just brush the tail while it lays on the floor in one long stroke.
Ky would let me do that all day long, Bentley hates being brushed but I torture him with it everyday. I keep telling him that one day he'll love it but we're 6 months in and he hasn't changed his mind yet.
I agree, the tails are so beautiful when they're freshly brushed.


----------



## spruce

I do like BentlysMom - on his side/laying on floor, using a bit of Cowboy Magic Detangler.


----------



## dgmama

Mine can't stand having their tails brushed. Same thing yours do, sit down, tuck tail between legs, etc. I do the same as Bentleysmom. Except I do short strokes at the bottom and then gradually get longer so I don't accidentally pull on anything since their's get tangled easily. Afterwards it's so shiny and fluffy. Ahhhh.


----------



## Pammie

Bryley is not a fan of tail brushing either. I, too, have him lay down on his side. He will tolerate a couple strokes but then he just gets up and walks away! hrummmp! But, what keeps him put is if I rub his belly & chest while I brush! That is hard to do because I like to hold the tail hair as I brush. But, I rub him and coo and take short strokes and if there is any tug I just stop.
Also, the weirdest thing is he totally does not care if I brush if he is standing and I am brushing the tail from underneath and brushing up! He carries his tail high and just stands or walks and I follow brushing LOL!!


----------



## Pixie

Pixie doesnt like it either! For the rest of her boddy she is like "huummm...; massageeee" but the tail!!!!!! She starts trying to bike the brush. I also find it easier when she is lying down on the side.


----------



## JayBen

Bentleysmom said:


> When I brush their tails they are laying on the floor on their side. Then I just brush the tail while it lays on the floor in one long stroke.
> Ky would let me do that all day long, Bentley hates being brushed but I torture him with it everyday. I keep telling him that one day he'll love it but we're 6 months in and he hasn't changed his mind yet.
> I agree, the tails are so beautiful when they're freshly brushed.


I do the same exact thing, sideways on the floor.


----------



## Mbottema

I must have a strange dog. My Sandy just loves to have her tail and trousers brushed. She lets me lift her tail all the way up, to the left and to the right with no problems. If there's one place that she doesn't like that much but tolerates it's behind and just below her ears.
And you are all right, GR tails look so great when they are brushed out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

